# Are you ready for a gay James Bond?



## Ralphy1 (Aug 28, 2015)

How about a black one?  According to Pierce Brosnan it is time for the iconic Bond image to make some changes.  Methinks this is a silly notion and carrying political correctness, or whatever this is, too far...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> How about a black one?  According to Pierce Brosnan it is time for the iconic Bond image to make some changes.  Methinks this is a silly notion and carrying political correctness, or whatever this is, too far...




I kinda agree about the Gay one as I'll explain in  a second... but you cannot be serious about not having a Black Bond..why ever not?

Absolutely ready to see  a Black James Bond , it's way over due...as for  Gays nope I have to be honest I'm not ready for a Gay james Bond  regardless of how Butch he may look..there a lot of romantic bed scenes  in the Bond Films, much as I have absolutely nothing against Gays, I  don't want to have to watch an intimate bed scene..


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 28, 2015)

A black one, yes, but he must have a Jamaican accent.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hmm, perhaps a black one with a strong Commonwealth accent from someplace other than Canada...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, perhaps a black one with a strong Commonwealth accent from someplace other than Canada...



Yep I would go with that because Bond has to be quintessentially British  that's the way Fleming wrote it..


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yep I would go with that because Bond has to be quintessentially British  that's the way Fleming wrote it..



One problem I would foresee is that if the new Bond were to be faithful to the books he might not work.

At that time a black man would have drawn more attention in countries such as Russia, whereas a white Englishman would have been just another face. Being the center of attention is anathema to a spy. Of course, in Jamaica and a few other locations he would fit in much better. 

The newer Bond films, those that take liberties with the time periods - it wouldn't matter. 

Gay Bond? You'd have to change the names of all those _femme fatales_ ...


----------



## Shirley (Aug 28, 2015)

James Bond gay?!?!?  Good heavens, No! :nightmare::nightmare::nightmare::nightmare::nightmare:


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 28, 2015)

No need for a gay Bond. We already have Capt Jack Harkness


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2015)

Captain Jack is awesome!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 28, 2015)

Now, Isn't HE a pretty one?


----------



## Lon (Aug 28, 2015)

I can see it now. A Gay/Black James Bond and a Korean Money Penny with all new weaponry like a souped up Mini Cooper.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 28, 2015)

Not a gay James Bond.  He'd say, "He's too cute to shoot."


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2015)

John, that is homophobic.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hmm, ok, maybe a transgender Bond would do the trick...


----------



## AprilT (Aug 28, 2015)

Ralphy, I have to say I agree with you, just leave the Bond character alone as far as his ethnicity or orientation are concerned, what's the point or this, just do a different movie with a similar character.  I feel this is overreaching.  I am so for diversity in all some characters are interchangeable, some I personally feel need not be toyed with, but, would I be up in arms totally against any of it, no, I'd deal, I just think it's silly in some instances.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> John, that is homophobic.



Yes it IS!  Isn't it?  Must really bother you.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes, John, it does bother me a great deal. Especially when I have devastated families in my office, desperately trying to come to come to terms with the death of a gay family  member due to the pernicious effects of homophobia. Our children are dying John, and it breaks my heart.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I kinda agree about the Gay one as I'll explain in  a second... but you cannot be serious about not having a Black Bond..why ever not?
> 
> Absolutely ready to see  a Black James Bond , it's way over due...as for  Gays nope I have to be honest I'm not ready for a Gay james Bond  regardless of how Butch he may look..there a lot of romantic bed scenes  in the Bond Films, much as I have absolutely nothing against Gays, I  don't want to have to watch an intimate bed scene..



It can work.  Think Rock Hudson and Doris Day.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 28, 2015)

no doubt the gay one will have a bigger gun.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)

Gay James Bond? No. The character was/is written and portrayed as a roguish, devilish, womanizer. There are “Bond girls” – I don’t want to see “Bond boys”.

Black James Bond? Maybe. Or Asian.

As far as Rock Hudson/Doris Day or Rock Hudson/any other actress, the character was not gay. The actor's ****** orientation in his oersonal life was/is not relevant.  This discussion is about the James Bond/007 character as portrayed in a movie.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 28, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Gay James Bond?  No.  The character was/is written and portrayed as a roguish, devilish, womanizer.  There are “Bond girls” – I don’t want to see “Bond boys”.
> 
> Black James Bond?  Maybe.  Or Asian.




James Bond came from a book?  Ok then why does Jack Bauer and the guy in the Kingsmen all have the same initials?


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 28, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I kinda agree about the Gay one as I'll explain in  a second... but you cannot be serious about not having a Black Bond..why ever not?
> 
> Absolutely ready to see  a Black James Bond , it's way over due...as for  Gays nope I have to be honest I'm not ready for a Gay james Bond  regardless of how Butch he may look..there a lot of romantic bed scenes  in the Bond Films, much as I have absolutely nothing against Gays, I  don't want to have to watch an intimate bed scene..



'intimate bed scenes' are over used period. If you want to watch a pornographic film then watch some actual porn, no need to be shy in this day and age. Maybe some sexy outfits, fashion, flirting or showing who is with who to move the story by showing allegiances or how low a character will stoup. I think a black James Bond would be the next natural evolutionary step. I was surprised of the backlash over that alone. Then, a Jamie Bond or female lead.

 Actually in the spy world being bisexual would be much more useful. I think Bruce Willis was a bisexual character/villan in the film the Jackal(remake Day of The Jackal) in the 90s, it allowed him to hideout. Speaking of Bond wasn't Peirce Brosnan a gay or bisexual Russian spy in one of the Fredrick Forsyth novels/movies?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)

rt3 said:


> *James Bond came from a book?* Ok then why does Jack Bauer and the guy in the Kingsmen all have the same initials?



Yes. The author is Ian Fleming.
I don't know the answer to your other question, or the relevance.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 28, 2015)

are books relevant?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 28, 2015)

rt3 said:


> are books relevant?



Oh. I see.  You didn't like me questioning relevance of "why Jack Bauer's name begins with a B".  I have no idea and I fail to see the relevance of that to the thread topic.

Actually the Ian Fleming books ARE relevant because that's where the James Bond character came from.  Books that were written.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2015)

rt3 said:


> are books relevant?




...relevant to what? This discussion? if so yes indeed because we're talking about James Bond, a book initially written by Ian Fleming and then turned into an action hero in film..


----------



## rt3 (Aug 28, 2015)

the bond character and story lines were changed so much from Flemings originals by Hollywood its hard to recognize any connection. Flemings bond character was taken from an acquaintance he had at the SAS.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 28, 2015)

The major reason most can't see a gay playing the Bond character is they see him as a flamboyant and effeminate gay which I agree can't make that work but what about some that fooled us for years who are gay but don't reflect it, I'll again mention Rock Hudson.  It is not a part where Liberace could have made it work at all.  As to a black, I see no reason they couldn't because anyone can be a secret agent including, of course, blacks.  It's not like a white actor being cast to play Martin Luther King. ✌


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2015)

rt3 said:


> the bond character and story lines were changed so much from Flemings originals by Hollywood its hard to recognize any connection. Flemings bond character was taken from an acquaintance he had at the SAS.



That is also true...but then so are most books changed for the big screen..


----------



## Cookie (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm pretty much ready for anything when I comes to James Bond, and if the producers thought there was big money in it, we would see a gay Bond much sooner than later. What about a cyborg James Bond then, or maybe an artificial intelligence robot James Bond. How would that grab ya?


----------



## chic (Aug 29, 2015)

Shirley said:


> James Bond gay?!?!? Good heavens, No! :nightmare::nightmare::nightmare::nightmare::nightmare:



Wasn't Timothy Dalton who played James Bond in a few movies gay? I may be wrong, but I thought he was. If the actor is gay I have no problem with it but I'd hate to see the classic character changed.

I agree with Phil that an African American or African Brit James Bond would have attracted a lot of attention in cold war era Eastern Europe which would have rendered him a most unsucessful spy. Why can't they just leave this alone? I've seen versions of Dickens classic novels in which a major character has been played by an African American and it just seems wrong because in Victorian times they would not have been in a story about Caucasian people. It's just history. Why rewrite it because we are politically correct now. The stories were written in a world inhabited by and for our anscestors and they didn't deal with the political correctiveness of every issue the way we do now. It's just more accurate.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 29, 2015)

chic said:


> Wasn't Timothy Dalton who played James Bond in a few movies gay? I may be wrong, but I thought he was. If the actor is gay I have no problem with it but I'd hate to see the classic character changed.
> 
> I agree with Phil that an African American or African Brit James Bond would have attracted a lot of attention in cold war era Eastern Europe which would have rendered him a most unsucessful spy. Why can't they just leave this alone? I've seen versions of Dickens classic novels in which a major character has been played by an African American and it just seems wrong because in Victorian times they would not have been in a story about Caucasian people. It's just history. Why rewrite it because we are politically correct now. The stories were written in a world inhabited by and for our anscestors and they didn't deal with the political correctiveness of every issue the way we do now. It's just more accurate.



I'm not sure about Dalton's status but he was actually a good Bond. Better than his successor. And yes especially during the Cold War a black Bond would've stood out although it doesn't mean they couldn't have been a spy. The tv show The Americans does a good job on showing how various communities & races were used as spies. Sometimes being politcally correct will not enhance or even work with an old story or character.


----------



## rt3 (Aug 29, 2015)

"The Cold War was a battle for people's thoughts."  Is a quote from my Russian (native) professor as we read Pushkin in the original and I watch the guy in the suit sitting in the back taking notes.  (I don't think he worked for IBM).

Bond movies are topical. Dr. No was about military bases off the shores of the U.S. , Goldfinger if there was any real gold in Fort Knox. If Oddjob could really cut a still bar with his hat, ( Bruce Lee) was popular etc.


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 29, 2015)

Ill have to check with James supervisor.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 29, 2015)

> Wasn't Timothy Dalton who played James Bond in a few movies gay? I may be wrong, but I thought he was.



No. He was in a relationship with Vanessa Redgrave for many years. Later he partnered with another woman and they have a son. However, Dalton has never married.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 29, 2015)

Well, the OP and thread title focus on a gay James Bond, but along the way having a black James Bond was interjected.   In the movie Wild Wild West Will Smith did an excellent job portraying James West.  However, I felt that it was improbable for a black man to have actually been a Secret Service agent in the late 1870s.  So, if one can look the other way on "historical accuracy" then a black James Bond could be feasible.     

 I don't have a homophobic bone in my body, but I don't think that a gay James Bond is quite ready for primetime.


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Well, the OP and thread title focus on a gay James Bond, but along the way having a black James Bond was interjected. In the movie Wild Wild West Will Smith did an excellent job portraying James West. However, I felt that it was improbable for a black man to have actually been a Secret Service agent in the late 1870s. So, if one can look the other way on "historical accuracy" then a black James Bond could be feasible.
> 
> I don't have a homophobic bone in my body, but I don't think that a gay James Bond is quite ready for primetime.



I agree totally. And let's face it, a gay James Bond would put an entirely new spin on "The Spy Who Loved Me". :love_heart:


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 30, 2015)

chic said:


> I agree totally. And let's face it, a gay James Bond would put an entirely new spin on "The Spy Who Loved Me". :love_heart:



... and "Goldfinger" ...


----------



## oakapple (Aug 30, 2015)

You Americans have a saying which I think is apt ' if it aint broke, don't fix it!'  Bond should stay the way he is, nothing changed just for the sake of it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 30, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> ... and "Goldfinger" ...



Or 'The Man With The Golden Gun'


----------



## AprilT (Aug 30, 2015)

oakapple said:


> You Americans have a saying which I think is apt ' if it aint broke, don't fix it!'  Bond should stay the way he is, nothing changed just for the sake of it.



In this one instance I concur.  I'm not even all that much of a fan of the Bond character, I always thought he was a sexist pig, for the most part till more modern times, but, I did enjoy watching some of the action sequences.  

For the most part, one scene I  was particularly fond of is this. Love when he says to the right, to the right,  and other words he said.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 30, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> Or 'The Man With The Golden Gun'



... or "Moonraker" ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 30, 2015)

AprilT said:


> For the most part, one scene I  was particularly fond of is this. Love when he says to the right, to the right,  and other words he said.



They cut that entire scene out when they show the movie on TV - very disappointing for sadists like me.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 30, 2015)

How would have 'Thunderball' turned out.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 30, 2015)

Dr., NO!


----------

